# FR: Ce à quoi je pense, c'est/ce sont (à) mes chats



## Rypervenche

After having recently learned about relative pronouns, I found myself unsure of a certain structure. I have come up with an example, although it is not a very good one, to try to convey my question to you.

« Ce à quoi je pense, c'est mon chien. »

If what I were thinking of were plural, would I need to write « c'est » or « ce sont » ?

« Ce à quoi je pense, c'est mes chats. »
« Ce à quoi je pense, ce sont mes chats. »

I am looking for the proper way, not a colloquial or crude manner.
I personally think it should be « ce sont ». What say you ?

Merci d'avance~


----------



## Lacuzon

Hi,

The best way is _ce sont_, _c'est_ is colloquial.

It is the same with _there are_ ans _there is_

There are two cats / There is two cats.


----------



## Micia93

"c'est *à *mon chien"
"*c'est* *à *mes chats"

however, starting with "ce à quoi je pense" is a bit weird here ...



Lacuzon said:


> Hi,
> 
> The best way is _ce sont_, _c'est_ is colloquial.
> 
> It is the same with _there are_ ans _there is_
> 
> There are two cats / There is two cats.


 
Je ne pense pas Lacuzon
le "*c'est*" fait allusion à "*ce à quoi* je pense" , mais pas aux chats


----------



## Jab'

Rypervenche....

Je comprends que tu veuilles trouver les "formes correctes", mais tout comme dans l'exemple de "que veut-ce dire" (que personne de sain d'esprit au XXI siècle ne dirait), la phrase "ce à quoi je pense, ce sont mes chats" (ou c'est mon chat)...ca sonne drôle et faux et "sortant de la bouche d'un non-natif".

Ca a beau être correcte grammaticalement (même si moi je dirais "ce à quoi je pense, c'est *à* mon chat ou *à *mes chats), c'est moche et ca ne sonne pas "naturel". 

Jab'


----------



## Lacuzon

Micia93 said:


> Je ne pense pas Lacuzon
> le "*c'est*" fait allusion à "*ce à quoi* je pense" , mais pas aux chats


 Bonjour Micia93,

Avec _*à*_, effectivement la référence est forcément à "ce à quoi" et donc "c'est".


----------



## Rypervenche

Je sais très bien qu'il faut pas dire « à », j'ai déjà appris ça. Ma question est, faut-il dire « c'est » ou « ce sont » au pluriel ?


----------



## wildan1

Rypervenche said:


> Je sais très bien qu'il faut pas dire « à », j'ai déjà appris ça. Ma question est, faut-il dire « c'est » ou « ce sont » au pluriel ?


 
The answer is in Lacuzon's #2: _Ce sont_ is more correct, but in everyday conversation many people will use _c'est + plural._ In writing you would always use _ce sont_, however.


----------



## Micia93

hum ....

you will say " ce sont des chats " of course, but not here, since the verb is "penser *à*"
as I said in post 3, "c'est" refers to "à quoi (je pense)" and not to cats
in other words, , saying "c'est à des chats que tu penses" is grammatically correct though not really good sounding


----------



## Rypervenche

Micia93 said:


> hum ....
> 
> you will say " ce sont des chats " of course, but not here, since the verb is "penser *à*"
> as I said in post 3, "c'est" refers to "à quoi (je pense)" and not to cats
> in other words, , saying "c'est à des chats que tu penses" is grammatically correct though not really good sounding



C'est cela que je cherchais. Est-ce que les autres français sont d'accord ? Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Mardy_Bum

Bonsoir,

I do agree with the ones who think that _ce sont _is correct.

Cordially Rypervenche


----------



## MONGOLIA

Bonjour Rypervenche ,« Ce à quoi je pense, ce sont mes chats" est correct mais aucun Français ne dirait cette phrase. On dirait tout simplement : Je pense à mes chats. Sinon,arrêtes de penser à tes chats et ton problème sera réglé


----------



## wildan1

Mardy_Bum said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> I do agree with the ones who think that _ce sont _is correct.
> 
> Cordially Rypervenche


 
Correct, oui. Mais qui dirait vraiment à un ami indiscret : _Ce ne sont pas tes oignons ! _?


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Rypevenche,

Dans ce contexte précis, je dis comme Micia. _C'est *à *mes chats_ _(que je pense). _

La règle qui s'applique alors est la suivante:


> Enfin, on peut uniquement utiliser le singulier lorsque _c’est_ ou _c’était_ est suivi d’une préposition et d’un nom ou d’un pronom.


 
Phrases improbables, aux fins de l'exercice :
_- Ce sont mes enfants... qui me manquent le plus_
mais
_- C'est *à *mes enfants... que je pense_

Pour en savoir plus : *C'est ou ce sont*  (article de la BDL, avec exemples)


----------



## L'Inconnu

My impression is that ‘Ce à quoi’ is usually used to express an idea or a concept rather than a specific noun. 

Ce à quoi tu penses est une bonne idée.
What your thinking about is a good idea. 

Or 

C’est ce à quoi il pense. 
That’s what he thinks. 


As for myself, I would say

Moi, j’pense à mon chat/mes chats
I’m thinking about my cat(s)

C’est c’qu’je pense
That’s what I think.


----------



## wildan1

L'Inconnu said:


> Ce à quoi tu penses est une bonne idée.
> What your thinking about is a good idea.


 
You're right about the French, L'Inconnu, but maybe an apostrophe is missing in the English...


----------



## Nicomon

L'Inconnu said:


> C’est ce à quoi il pense. =  That's what he's thinking *about*
> That’s what he thinks.  = C'est ce qu'il pense


 Sorry, that needed little specifications.  But the first sentence - though grammatically correct - is really not natural in French.  Not to me, anyway.


----------



## Micia93

Nicomon said:


> Salut Rypevenche,
> 
> Dans ce contexte précis, je dis comme Micia. _C'est *à *mes chats_ _(que je pense). _
> 
> La règle qui s'applique alors est la suivante:
> 
> 
> Phrases improbables, aux fins de l'exercice :
> _- Ce sont mes enfants... qui me manquent le plus_
> mais
> _- C'est *à *mes enfants... que je pense_
> 
> Pour en savoir plus : *C'est ou ce sont* (article de la BDL, avec exemples)


 
OUPS ! merci Nicomon
tu arrives à exprimer *très clairement* la nuance que j'ai peiné à montrer !

il semble qu'ici, on tourne un peu à rond, car le question, effectivement, n'est pas de se demander si on dit "ce sont" ou "c'est" ; ce n'est pas le contexte, puisqu'il y a le verbe "penser *à*"


----------



## tilt

Et si les deux étaient tout simplement possibles ? 

Si on prend la phrase _ce que je préfère _(pour éviter la question de la préposition, qui impose _c'est_, en effet), ne peut-on pas dire aussi bien :
_- Ce que je préfère, ce sont mes chats_, avec le sens _Mes chats sont_ (pluriel) _ce que je préfère_.
que :
_- Ce que je préfère, c'est mes chats_, avec le sens _La chose __que je préfère se trouve_ (singulier)_ être mes chats._


----------



## Mardy_Bum

Pourquoi pas. Les deux étaient tout simplement possible*s* alors!

Merci pour le lien url de la BDL.

Cordially


----------



## Montaigne

"Quoi" demande le singulier, "qui" le pluriel (dans cet exemple).

Ce à quoi je pense, c'est aux conséquences de ton acte.
Ce qui m'inquiète, ce sont les conséquences de ton acte.


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> Si on prend la phrase _ce que je préfère _(pour éviter la question de la préposition, qui impose _c'est_, en effet), ne peut-on pas dire aussi bien :
> _- Ce que je préfère, ce sont mes chats_, avec le sens _Mes chats sont_ (pluriel) _ce que je préfère_.
> que :
> _- Ce que je préfère, c'est mes chats_, avec le sens _La chose __que je préfère se trouve_ (singulier)_ être mes chats._


  À mon avis... oui. 


> En fait, souvent, les formes _c’est_ et _ce sont_ (ou _c’était_ et _c’étaient_) sont toutes deux acceptables, même si la forme plurielle est plus recherchée.


----------



## tilt

Montaigne said:


> "Quoi" demande le singulier, "qui" le pluriel (dans cet exemple).
> 
> Ce à quoi je pense, c'est aux conséquences de ton acte.
> Ce qui m'inquiète, ce sont les conséquences de ton acte.


Ne serait-ce pas plutôt la préposition qui implique le singulier, avec _à quoi_ ?
Que dirais-tu avec _que :_ _Ce que j'attends, [c'est / ce sont _?_] des résultats rapides_.


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> Ne serait-ce pas plutôt la préposition qui implique le singulier, avec _à quoi_ ?
> Que dirais-tu avec _que :_ _Ce que j'attends, [c'est / ce sont _?_] des résultats rapides_.


  C'est ce que je pense aussi.  Conformément à la règle que j'ai mise plus haut, au sujet de la préposition. 

Il me semble qu'avec _que_... on a le choix, mais que le pluriel est plus recherché.


----------



## Montaigne

tilt,

tu as raison, je maintiens le singulier avec "que".


----------



## Rypervenche

Montaigne said:


> "Quoi" demande le singulier, "qui" le pluriel (dans cet exemple).
> 
> Ce à quoi je pense, c'est aux conséquences de ton acte.
> Ce qui m'inquiète, ce sont les conséquences de ton acte.



Le « À » est déjà utilisé dans « Ce à quoi » alors ne serait-ce pas...
« Ce à quoi je pense, c'est les conséquences de ton acte. » ?

En voyant ce site ci-dessous, c'est bien ce que je pense. 

[...]

(Gardez à l'esprit que je veux la réponse la plus correcte, et non pas « c'est » si c'est familier. Je cherche être le plus correct que possible. J'ai toujours des doutes avec « c'est » et « ce sont » dans cette phrase. Il me semble que personne n'est absolument sûr de sa réponse.)

Merci de commenter.^^


----------



## Nicomon

Rypervenche said:


> Le « À » est déjà utilisé dans « Ce à quoi » alors ne serait-ce pas...
> « Ce à quoi je pense, c'est *aux *conséquences de ton acte. » ?


 
Salut Rypervenche,

Non, c'est bel et bien comme Montaigne l'a écrit. Et comme Micia l'a expliqué dès le début. Je suis convaincue qu'il faut répéter la préposition. 

- _Je pense *à *quoi? Je pense *aux* conséquences_
_- Ce *à* quoi je pense, c'est *aux *conséquences._

Si tu écris _c'est (_ou même _ce sont) les conséquences_, c'est comme si tu disais _*je pense les conséquences*_... et ça ne va pas du tout.


[...]


----------

